# photo program



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

On my old computer, which was an XP I was using photo shop. On my new computer - windows 8, I had installed gimp. I wanted to use it today and my computer says it is corrupt. This is not the first time this has happened, so today, I uninstalled it. Is there another free program that works like gimp or photo shop that I can download?

Also, on my old XP I had easy programs for scrapbooking - just copy and past to your page. It wasn't the two programs mentioned above. Is there a program as such for win. 8?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

This is gimp with a Photoshop user interface. Should work fine with Windows 8.

http://entomy.com/gimpshop-2.2.8-fix1-setup.exe


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

There is photoscape at http://www.photoscape.org/ps/main/index.php It is not Gimp or Photoshop by any means, but it sure is simple and does a lot with your photos. You can batch resize and apply many effects. Personally, I use photoscape in conjunction with MS Paint - what one can not do the other does - it is my poor-man's photoshop.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I downloaded both programs and I am working with them.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> Thanks for the info. I downloaded both programs and I am working with them.


Good! If you're familair at all with Photoshop then Gimpshop should be a breeze for you. But since it works the same as Photoshop there was never a manual created for Gimpshop. When I want to learn how to do something with Gimpshop I Google for Photoshop help. For example, if I want to learn to do a watermark with Gimpshop I'll Google for help on doing a watermark with Photoshop, like this.

https://www.google.com/#q=photoshop+watermark

You'll find tons of help.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I wanted to fix a photo today. Called up Gimpshop and it would not come up, It was stuck on loading data files. When I installed it, it kept asking for a disk, which I did not have, so I pressed continue until it installed. Any other suggestions.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

These are basic products that do decent:
http://www.serif.com/freedownloads/

Another that you might want to search for is the free polaroid dust and scratch remover. It is quite old, and not sure if it works on W8.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> I wanted to fix a photo today. Called up Gimpshop and it would not come up, It was stuck on loading data files. When I installed it, it kept asking for a disk, which I did not have, so I pressed continue until it installed. Any other suggestions.


It takes awhile to load, since it has to load font modules and such. But it doesn't sound like it installed properly. It shouldn't ask for a disk. Just download and install.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I installed Gimp again and it still said it could not find the disk so again, I pressed continue until it installed. I worked on my picture and closed the program. Than I reopened it and while loading the data files, it is saying it can not find the disc - try again or continue. I pressed continue and it bombed out.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Paint.net is free and quite useful.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks Shin, downloaded Paint.Net and it is working great.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> I installed Gimp again and it still said it could not find the disk so again, I pressed continue until it installed. I worked on my picture and closed the program. Than I reopened it and while loading the data files, it is saying it can not find the disc - try again or continue. I pressed continue and it bombed out.


After browsing the gimpshop forum, this happens when GTK+ isn't installed first. I'm not sure why I never ran into it. Anyway, you can get it here.

http://www.gtk.org/download/index.php


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

I have used Ultimate Paint (free download) for about eight years and it still runs fine on Win 8.1. Pretty basic but about all I do is crop, change size and resolution, and add text. Mainly sheep and ham equipment up for sale. Very little retouching any more.

Peg


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Shin said:


> Paint.net is free and quite useful.


Shin, I was looking at the tutorials on youtube for Paint.net and they were talking about plugins. Did you do any plugins and where do you go to download them? Thanks


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

The paint.net forums have a bunch of them. I've got a pack somewhere, they're of all sorts, plugins and brushes.

A targeted search, i.e. site:forums.getpaint.net plugins or their forum search should bring them up.


----------

